# Fly fishing guides?



## Steamtrain

Hello Everyone,
I will be visiting OB in early march and was wondering if hiring a fly fishing guide is worth the money. 
Is it possible to get in to fish with a fly rod at that time with out a guide or boat?
Any advice would be great. 
Thank you,
Mike


----------



## Thrillbillies

Im the president of Eastern Shore Fly Fishers and their 
is two guides that I would certainly recommend first is Captain Jack http://capnjackcharters.com
Or Captain Dan who is the Orvis endorsed http://captdankolenich.com/contact


----------



## CaptHarry

Capt Paul Sonnen,
http://www.gulfcoastfly.com/

Capt Clif Jones,
http://www.captainclif.com/index.html

If you want to come over to Pensacola, Captain Basil Yelverton (Capt. Baz)
http://www.gulfbreezeguideservice.com/

L8, H3


----------



## MerkDeez

I don't know Capt. Sonnen personally, But I follow quiet a few people through Skinnywaterculture blog, IG, and various. That guy seems like a character and is always in some fish.


----------



## Try-A-Fly

I second CaptHarry captain basil Yelverton (gulf breeze guide service) is a stand up guy and would highly recommend him.


----------



## Steamtrain

Thank you for all the responses. 

I have never fished the gulf coast and was also wondering what the fishing would be like in early March. 

I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on a guide for $600 for one person.


----------



## chad2102

*split the trip*

I'm sure if you ask someone would split the trip with you cutting the cost in half.


----------



## CaptHarry

I will start by saying my opinion is a bit bias, having guided in the past and might be starting again shortly.........but in my humble opinion,
Hiring a guide is always worth the money. A guide is not only going to do everything they can to put you on fish that day, but also pass on valuable knowledge. You get years if not decades of experience made available to you for a full day. You can ask on tides, flys, what kind of cuts, flats, or structure work best, what they look for to find fish, etc... Most will even pass along some good wading spots that are hot for while you are here. On top of local knowledge, you can gain years of tried and true rigging and techniques that have been honed by success on the water. Most guides have fished many other places, and you can gain the knowledge of those areas as well. Maybe even a good story or two 
$600 may seem steep, but I can tell you not much of that goes in the guides pocket after taxes, fuel, maintenance, ramp fees, licenses, liability insurance, medical/health, etc..... 

The best thing to do, would be to contact some of the guides that have been recommended, and let them tell you what to expect. Feel out which one will fit you best. 

On the flip side from the guides perspective, you've got a big part in the success of the trip. You have to bring the positive attitude. The best thing to remember, a fly/light tackle guide is trying to help you accomplish a more difficult/rewarding type of fishing, not to see how many you can drag in the boat. Which trip will you remember in 10 years, the one where you caught a limit of fish, or the one where you got that first bull red or albie on fly? 

........and thank you for supporting our local economy, by choosing this as your vacation destination. :notworthy:

L8, Harry


----------



## eddiem84

MerkDeez said:


> I don't know Capt. Sonnen personally, But I follow quiet a few people through Skinnywaterculture blog, IG, and various. That guy seems like a character and is always in some fish.


I do. Great guy and even better fly fisherman.


----------



## ditz

CptHarry



> $600 may seem steep, but I can tell you not much of that goes in the guides pocket after taxes, fuel, maintenance, ramp fees, licenses, liability insurance, medical/health, etc.....


let me tell you that indeed it is steep for a working man. It is almost 2 weeks take home pay for many working stiffs. I am not saying that it is and unfair rate. I am saying that it drasticly limits the number of potential clients. I don't doubt that much of the rate is overhead and that is too bad for the guide and client. :notworthy:

I will also add that I am sure guides gets some a$$ [email protected]!* clients that they are forced to deal with for a whole day and I don't envy them that issue.


----------



## Steamtrain

I booked with Southern Waters. 
Trip report in a few weeks.


----------

